# slab for a table top



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 19, 2011)

I did a big silver maple tree job, and cut a couple slabs about 3" wide to make table tops out of. They are about 43" dia. I know about putting blocking under it when drying, but whats the best way to keep it from cracking. I heard about putting a ratchet strap about the outside. Does anyone else have any suguestions.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Im no woodworker but I have kinda done what your thinking with a piece of cherry. Here is the thread from mine. Its old and I still havent done anything with it yet.:msp_mellow:
http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/75093.htm


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You could try saturating it with PEG (polyethylene glycol) but size may prevent that. Probably impossible to keep something that large from cracking at some point but you could let it crack or force a couple cracks and fill with a different wood. 

Here's a link. http://owic.oregonstate.edu/pubs/peg.pdf

Here's a silver maple burl I did with PEG a few years ago. I should have turned it in stages as it ended up wavy, but no cracks. Finished with clear epoxy.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 19, 2011)

I dont mind if i get some cracks, I just dont want it to look like a cut pie when its dry. As long as I can pick it up when dry and it doesnt fall apart I would be happy.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe I will make one into a plate in case I get real hungry. lol.


----------



## bigjohn1895 (Dec 19, 2011)

are you talking about a cookie i think you are if its a crosscut pice then it is 
there is no reasonable way to keep it from cracking unless you use glycol you could 
try drilling out the center a 2 inch hole works ok in 20in cookies but they still crack but nothing too big most of the time


----------



## qweesdraw (Jan 3, 2012)

When wood dries it shrinks thus it cracks.
If you can dry it slowly in a cool environment it may help. 
If you can't find PEG (poly etheline glycol) Antifreeze is basically the same thing.
I have been using used coffee grounds and or brass shavings with epoxy for filler on cracks with excellent results.(fiberglass resin for large stuff mixed with the above).
Mark


----------



## zacker (Feb 27, 2012)

If you painted it with wax or one of thos rubber like coatings, i may prevent it from splitting too much. Another thing is, alot of times if you can close up the bigger cracks pretty closly, you can use a butterfly the keep it closed abd they look nice when you use a contrasting wood.


----------



## timberjak (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a twist on this for you, I am making one as we speak. I will post pics when it is done. Well l should say its a hollow red oak cookie with two raccoons in it. Used as a wall hanging. 

I have found that linseed oil is a good option for soaking the slab/cookie/table top in. 

On this project I will use 1/8 in plate steel cut to fit the outside of cookie with a plasma cutter.

I paint it black on side facing the wood then which ever color I prefer on the side facing out.

Then put a oak vaneer 1/2 thick plywood over the metal which is cut to the same outside shape.

I use a construction adhesive to bond all surfaces like PL 400 lots of adhesive

Next I drill and countersink for flat head wood lags

I put in a lot of them trying not to put them inline with each other from center to outside to avoid creating a split.

This piece is approx. 36 in. in dia. and will be heavy when done. 

I also seal with multiple coats of polyurethane sprayed on with a hvlp gravity feed paint gun.

You can taper the edge back of the vaneer to hide it or scuplt it to make it look like wood.

It has worked well for me if you execute all steps well. think excess/overdue when applying etc.


----------



## zacker (Mar 8, 2012)

how do you feed the racoons??

:msp_tongue:


Seriously, im trying to imagine this "cookie" and cant think of what it looks like.


----------



## timberjak (Mar 8, 2012)

I guess I didnt explain that part. I am chainsawing two seperate coon faces and paws putting them in side a hollowed 3 foot dia. red oak log. The black metal will make it look like a black hollow oak log with two coons poking their heads n paws out of. that these people are going to hang on their garage.


----------



## Groundcover (Mar 8, 2012)

I have had good luck coating the end grain with a 50:50 mix of turpentine & paraffin wax. I heat the wax to melting in a coffee can in a second pan of water to make a double boiler. After the wax melts I add the turps. Brush it on with an old paint brush while it is still warm. Set the wood someplace cool and out of the sun to dry slowly.


----------



## zacker (Mar 9, 2012)

timberjak said:


> I guess I didnt explain that part. I am chainsawing two seperate coon faces and paws putting them in side a hollowed 3 foot dia. red oak log. The black metal will make it look like a black hollow oak log with two coons poking their heads n paws out of. that these people are going to hang on their garage.




Nice!!! Post a few shots of it when its done, sounds pretty cool.


----------

